# keeping crickets (not breeding)



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

hi this was just a post about the way i keep my crickets i don't breed them was going to try but i don't need enough to make it worth while but how do you store them before giving to your reptiles i was wanting to see how others did it.

mine are on oats and gut feed cucumber, banana,carrot,apple,kiwi and given toilet rolls to hide in


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

suddenly I wish I was a cricket looks like a nice home


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

slizard said:


> suddenly I wish I was a cricket looks like a nice home


until someone feeds you to a giant lizard


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Exzhal said:


> until someone feeds you to a giant lizard


just me going "holy :censor: its godzilla!!!!" :lol2:


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

why didn't i see that coming


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you seen those Ethiopian crickets that you can keep as pets?


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

I keep mine in a large cricket keep (not that big at all) with soaked tissue for water and bug grub for food. They seem ok.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

As soon as I open a box it's gone in minutes with all my greedy little lizards! So I just gutload them in the tubs and the use a jar for dusting them. If I didn't go through them so quickly, I'd go for a setup like yours, it looks perfect!


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't use crickets any more but I use alot of locust and I want to start breeding them soon. 
Mine are spoilt in an exoterra










They are fed lots of fruit and veg and oats/bran


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

Can you keep them in the tub and just use them as need be? I only need about 20 out a tub every few weeks lol. I just move 5 at a time into a different wee tub and add bug grub and bug gel for 24 hours and then dust and feed to Harri.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah that's fine, give them abit of veg so they are really gutloaded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

id find when i left them in the tubs them come in from the local pet shop after a few days they slowly start dying off so i was hoping that giving them space they would last longer, as id end up chucking out 10-15 dead ones each time could be more i don't count them


----------



## billyjohn1blue (Oct 22, 2012)

Are you supposed to heat them?


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

switchback said:


> I don't use crickets any more but I use alot of locust and I want to start breeding them soon.
> Mine are spoilt in an exoterra
> 
> image
> ...


Lucky locusts! Do you breed them in there?


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

billyjohn1blue said:


> Are you supposed to heat them?


i just keep mine at room temp


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

geckograham said:


> Lucky locusts! Do you breed them in there?


It's just a spare Exo so I just chuck them all in at the mo, give them a nice warm home lots of food and then feed them to a chameleon lol.
Currently no, I'm looking into it( been on the feeder section) and they can be quite hard to get setup properly but gona give it a go soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

The reason I do it... I buy like 10 tubs as I get discount, all different sizes. 
The bigger locust are in for 48 hrs gut loading then fed to the Cham. The little 1s grow over a few weeks. They are fed so much fruit and veg (dusted also) I "think" they are super healthy which is only good for the Cham.

I do want to breed them as over the next few months I will hopefully getting a Bosc and a cwd. I have a large roach colony as I know the Bosc will eat soo much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's how I keep mine....

How to keep crickets alive & healthy ready for feeding - YouTube


----------



## samandcharlotte (Nov 14, 2012)

REDDEV1L said:


> Here's how I keep mine....
> 
> How to keep crickets alive & healthy ready for feeding - YouTube


just the sort of post i was looking for


----------



## ayrshire bob (Oct 24, 2012)

REDDEV1L said:


> Here's how I keep mine....
> 
> How to keep crickets alive & healthy ready for feeding - YouTube


Do you not like bug grub as a food?


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just keep mine in the tub i buy them in, feed them bug grub in bottle tops and a little water gel. Plain & simple and so far have lasted 3 weeks as i only use a few each feeding time.


----------



## AlanK (Jan 4, 2013)

I used to keep mines in tubs but as others have said they dont last a crack.

Have now moved to an old fish tank with tape along the top edge to stop any smaller ones being able to climb out.

Got a heat mat on it aswell as have had to split the two with some of them growing to be too big for my beardy - soil tub in the side with the big crickets in the hope they may breed... Then I'll assasinate mums and dads


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

ayrshire bob said:


> Do you not like bug grub as a food?


I used to use it a few yrs ago, but they'd leave some and it would go mouldy/clump together so ended up just using it wet to gutload crickets 24hrs before feeding them off.
Then the pot got infested with mites and I just chucked it away as it was more hassle than it was worth.

They still leave some of the blend, but it doesn't go mouldy so can be reused providing there's no dead ones in it :lol2:


----------

